

Ask HN: When reading the description, do you understand what my game is about? - stangeek
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id889709720

======
Vaskivo
Just read the descrition:

\- "Reach the target numbers with as few moves as possible" is this a
platformer, where I must travel to the numbers or, being numbers, I have to do
a series of operations to get to the target?

\- "the bubbles pile up to the top of the screen" There are bubbles? What do
they do? do they hinder me in any way (besides making me lose)? "...reach the
top" Am I going to be climbing?

From the text alone, I have no idea of the game. You failed to establish
context - what I will be doing and how - and only talked about the goal (and
that was vague), and the losing condition.

Now lets look at the pictures:

Ok, now I see the bubbles, the top, and the main idea of the game. You have a
"tower" of numbers that is growing, and you will be berforming arithmetic
operations with them to reach the target.

I didn't get exacly the steps to work with the numbers. I suspect is: 1- touch
a number (8), 2- Touch an operation (-), 3- touch another number (5). You get
8-5=3, so I imagine you get a "3" bubble. I also assume you can only use two
adjacent numbers (or where would the new bubble appear?).

If you get the target you get points. You can also swipe a number to remove it
from the tower, with a penalty.

In conclusion, it could be better. I am assuming a lot from the pictures, so
they should be clearer. Show the steps I have to take to works with the
numbers. The textual description says nothing about the game. Describe the
game in brief sentences: "You tower of numbers is growing without end! Do
mathematical operations with them to prevent it from growing too much.
Everytime you get the target number, you get points." Or something like it.

~~~
stangeek
Very useful feedback, thanks! Indeed context is important, and I did not
realise this.

------
jeffmould
Looks interesting, but I don't have an iPhone so can't give you a full review.
From the description though I think I understand, what confused me a little
more (I haven't had my coffee yet so it may just be me :) ) is the
screenshots. The first shot shows an 8 about 4 or 5 numbers down and an 8 at
the top. The one further down is green but in the next shot the one further up
is green. The next shot shows a 3 (I understand how you got there) but then
the next shot shows the 5. It seems like they are out of order in the
screenshots. The swipe more to earn more points is unclear to me as well.

This may be an iPhone thing, but why even have the swipe? Why not just do the
math and as the math is done correctly the bubbles disappear.

I like the concept though and it seems like it would be a really good game for
learning/practicing math skills while also keeping your brain fresh.

~~~
stangeek
Thanks a lot for your detailed feedback!

You are actually right about the swipe thing, and someone posted the exact
same comment in his review on the appstore. So this kind of validates that I
did something wrong there.

On the first part of your comment: I'm not sure I understand, but essentially
when you tap a number it turns green, and then you just tap +,- or * to do an
operation.

